# Just when you thought you had the newest taurus



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I was on the TAURUS website and was looking at the whats new section. Now there is an even newer design called the PT 2045. I just got my hands on an 845 and now I will have to get this new gun just to stay on the cutting edge. TAURUS sure has their designers busy coming up with new stuff.:smt023


----------



## StatesRights (May 13, 2009)

Just go get a 24/7 OSS and you'll never want another handgun ever!


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

I just love my pt 845. It is fantastic!!!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

easher said:


> I was on the TAURUS website and was looking at the whats new section. Now there is an even newer design called the PT 2045. I just got my hands on an 845 and *now I will have to get this new gun just to stay on the cutting edge* [emphasis added]...


I don't understand this post.
Is it just that I'm getting old?
:smt102


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I don't understand this post.
> Is it just that I'm getting old?
> :smt102


Some people like the newest stuff. They are the ones the gun companies really like.

Others among us have never bought a new gun and have collections where greater than 50% of the guns have been on God's green earth longer than their current owner. Gun companies don't like us as much. :smt083

For some its a tool. For some its a toy. For some its a collectible. For some its an accessory. As long as we're safe, to each their own. :smt023


----------

